# moss removal



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Morning,
 Do any of you have experience with the hose end spray on moss killers for use on roofs? The wife wants the moss off the roof before the work on right of way can commence. Thanks in advance. 
 Phillip


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Mix 50% or more clorex and spray it on that should get rid of it., than when it has turn brown wash it off with a hose.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

From a fellow Oregonian.... 
And to get rid of the stuff that the bleach does not kill...dust near the peak with a moss be gone powder this washes down in the rain, and install a zinc strip along the peak for long term moss kill. 
Alternative, scrape it off and use it to landscape the RR right of way....


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I could figure out how to transplant it from my roof to the layout. That's the only place I can seem to get it to grow.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gardner's trick to grow moss .. pee on it. If not practical, put buttermilk where you want moss to grow.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

On the gardening channel they used buttermilk a can of beer and took a chunk of moss dirt and all put it in a blender mixed it all up and then poured in to a spray bottle and sprayed it where they wanted the moss to grow. I tried this and did get some moss to grow but not all that great


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Moss likes damp, shadey, acidic soil. It grows well next my cedar hedge as it spends most of the time in the shade. You'll wecome to it. I'm trying to kill with lime so the grass will grow again.


----------

